# Fertility and Diet



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

Here is a fascinating article about the link between fertility and diet:
http://www.newsweek.com/id/73354


----------



## lee1203 (Dec 18, 2007)

The article admits they don't account for male infertility, and I see no mention of timing intercourse to the fertile phase of the women's cycle, which we all know is important. That said:

Aw man. I am so totally screwed.


----------

